# Found something that may help.



## cjfeath (Jul 8, 2011)

Let me start by saying this is my first post. I have been reading post seems like non stop, taking notes, and taking Asprin because you all have my head spinning...lol

I decided to look online for any and all chemistry information I could find to learn from to make me understand all aspects besides it just works. Well I came across this site that offers free online college level chemistry courses. 

http://education-portal.com/articles/10_Universities_Offering_Free_Science_Courses_Online.html

I also found this site that has lectures to watch again for free. 

http://freevideolectures.com/Subject/Chemistry/VideoCourses/Page2

I hope this helps at least some others. Most of you all seem to have what seems like degrees in the subject, but thought I would post them anyways for us others that do not...lol

Carl


----------



## nickvc (Jul 8, 2011)

Carl welcome to the forum and may I say I appreciate your willingness to learn and understand the processes before jumping in feet first.
If you want to understand more about refining do yourself a favour and read C.M.Hoke.
It's written in a language most non chemists can follow and understand and allows you to follow more of what's written here on the forum. It's available for free off several members signature lines,Palladium and Patnor are two, and well worth the time needed to read and understand it.


----------



## cjfeath (Jul 8, 2011)

I have started reading Hokes book. Thanks for the input.


----------



## nickvc (Jul 8, 2011)

cjfeath said:


> I have started reading Hokes book. Thanks for the input.




Another good potential member of the forum seems to have arrived! 8)


----------

